# PA Winter Services 2013-14



## MatthewG

A few pictures to start it off for the season.

A few from the Sunday night 1" and ice and the group shot from Tuesday's 3"


----------



## WIPensFan

Cool pics! Glad you're getting some snow too.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Looking good Matt.


----------



## BC Handyman

Man that pusher looks big in front of that skid.... I too got a little more snow today.....no pics though.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

I like the group shot!


----------



## MatthewG

I think I might get this one framed for my office

Big snow on the way tomorrow, biggest storm since Oct 2011


----------



## V_Scapes

MatthewG;1683170 said:


> I think I might get this one framed for my office
> 
> Big snow on the way tomorrow, biggest storm since Oct 2011


Yup, should be a nice one, light fluffy snow:bluebounc

How much forecasted for you guys?


----------



## cet

BC Handyman;1681563 said:


> Man that pusher looks big in front of that skid.... I too got a little more snow today.....no pics though.


I was thinking the same thing. Looks good.

The picture for the office would be nice, I would prefer summer though.


----------



## MatthewG

V_Scapes;1683426 said:


> Yup, should be a nice one, light fluffy snow:bluebounc
> 
> How much forecasted for you guys?


6-9 maybe in the Lehigh valley, leaning towards the higher amounts, definitely no rain, thank god, but maybe some ice


----------



## MatthewG

Waiting for all this big snow, 2 PM and still under 2"


----------



## V_Scapes

We got about 6-8". it was all hunky dorry until the sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## GVL LLC

ya the sleet and freezing rain really put a damper on things.


----------



## born2farm

I really like the lettering on your truck in the last set of pictures.


----------



## BC Handyman

Did you buy or make that light pole for your amber beacon


----------



## MatthewG

BC Handyman;1687767 said:


> Did you buy or make that light pole for your amber beacon


2x4 painted black xysport It was free.... Looks good actually


----------



## MatthewG

We got 7" on Sat/Sun took a long time once the 1" of sleet hit us.

Then another 2.5" fell yesterday afternoon and was very slushy for some reason

All my moving action shots are blurry so i will only post one

But hey its only December Thumbs Up

Video is loading now


----------



## MatthewG

Video of nothing really....


----------



## V_Scapes

Do you use 2 way radios to communicate with everyone? not a bad idea.

Looks like you had the same exact weather we did this week. pretty good way to start the winter.


----------



## MatthewG

V_Scapes;1689103 said:


> Do you use 2 way radios to communicate with everyone? not a bad idea.
> 
> Looks like you had the same exact weather we did this week. pretty good way to start the winter.


Yes just bought a bunch of midland radios, very very helpful for equipment operators and it's good for safety. For example a person may be walking near a Skidsteer and I can radio the operator to look over his shoulder


----------



## erkoehler

What size pusher on the backhoe? How do you like that setup, and how does it push on these bigger storms?

I would like to add one later this season, or next fall.


----------



## GMCHD plower

How much did that transfer tank run you Matt?


----------



## MatthewG

GMCHD plower;1690186 said:


> How much did that transfer tank run you Matt?


Tank stock size 525
Add custom dimensions 75
Ship from FL to PA 55
Total 630

Pump brand new on eBay 250 shipped 
Misc stainless steel bolts and treated 2x6 20

Way way more than I wanted to spend but I got exactly what I wanted


----------



## MatthewG

erkoehler;1689136 said:


> What size pusher on the backhoe? How do you like that setup, and how does it push on these bigger storms?
> 
> I would like to add one later this season, or next fall.


It does well even when the box is full on fluffy snow heavy snow may start to bog it down on a long run

Always 4x4 it's 12'


----------



## MajorDave

Nice shots Matt.


----------



## MatthewG

Finally more snow and a good amount, about 8"

It was about 15 degrees during the storm and got to about 5 in the morning hours. Salt was really ineffective, but I managed to melt the drive lanes.

Video to follow.....


----------



## MatthewG

New Holland Pushing





About 5 degrees so the salt was working somewhat in the last picture, it was about 8 AM


----------



## BC Handyman

do you use all that equipment for that site? or were they just meeting there?


----------



## ken643

Nice pics, love the Ford and the XLS


----------



## MatthewG

BC Handyman;1707667 said:


> do you use all that equipment for that site? or were they just meeting there?


Mainly the skidsteer, backhoe, and F350, but we had them all going in the morning to scrape up what we cold, after the trucks that run 24 HR packed it down


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice looking trucks I love the ford charcoal grey color


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

PA you have any issues with the saltdogg box yet?

We kept having controller failures since new... all 2010 models... Now all the harnesses on the trucks are failing, wire corrosion, literally just wires falling apart causing more bad controlllers, mainly spinner problems more than auger probs. We're going to get Karrier harnesses put on all the trucks this week. otherwise its a good unit, nice pics!


----------



## MatthewG

Ramairfreak98ss;1721233 said:


> PA you have any issues with the saltdogg box yet?
> 
> We kept having controller failures since new... all 2010 models... Now all the harnesses on the trucks are failing, wire corrosion, literally just wires falling apart causing more bad controlllers, mainly spinner problems more than auger probs. We're going to get Karrier harnesses put on all the trucks this week. otherwise its a good unit, nice pics!


Actually in its third year I have had very few issues. Last year on its first use of the season it crapped out, but I relate that to the auger tray being totally jammed somehow. And again this year on its first time out, it stopped working, and again the auger tray was totally jamb packed hard. I attribute that to both baffles being open all the way and allowing to much in there.

After i shoveled out the box and cleared the auger tray with a pressure washer it fired right back up.

I have since closed the rear baffle half way with the front one all the way open and have had no issues.

I will say the controller does worry me as it "clicks" a lot as I idle down or go to zero on the auger when Im turning around, or stopping for a car/truck. I do also run the vibrator alot to get better flow usually when its wetter salt.

Otherwise no corrosion issues at all with wires and I fluid film the connections at the rear.

One thing I hate is the tarp its such a pain, Id rather the doors like on the tornado.


----------



## WilliamOak

You notice the controller getting damn near "hot" when you run the vibrator for more any extended periods of time with wet material?


----------



## ford550

Nice pics and vids.

I am trying to figure out how you *stole* that account from Brickman or True Green or US Lawns (I think all 3 of them have had that account) Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG

Two videos from last night.... about 5" and very cold, sorry they are not the most exciting


----------



## MatthewG

ford550;1732355 said:


> Nice pics and vids.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how you *stole* that account from Brickman or True Green or US Lawns (I think all 3 of them have had that account) Thumbs Up


I guess I'm just a stand up guy and take care of my customers, how's the Gyro business.

What else do you have left to sell me?


----------



## MatthewG

WilliamOak;1722241 said:


> You notice the controller getting damn near "hot" when you run the vibrator for more any extended periods of time with wet material?


Not really, warm yes but never hot.

I know that it does warm up since when its cold or has been off the knobs are stiff but when it is use or the truck is warm the knobs spin freely.

Another 10 tons through last night no trouble at all


----------



## ford550

MatthewG;1732384 said:


> I guess I'm just a stand up guy and take care of my customers, how's the Gyro business.
> 
> What else do you have left to sell me?


Business is good. Thanks for asking. I am still dabbling in the snow business. Good year so far.


----------



## MatthewG

Pictures of my salty truck 
and
Guess what time it is.....
Guess what time it is.....
Its Diesel fuel time Thumbs Up


----------



## mike6256

"Diesel Fuel time" is really getting to be :realmad: time around here!!!


----------



## MatthewG

mike6256;1741398 said:


> "Diesel Fuel time" is really getting to be :realmad: time around here!!!


Up here in Walnutport it hit $4.50 today, I need to find a source for off road, where I can buy 50 gallons at a time for the equipment.

I called a few places today, bu they want to deliver 200 gallons at a shot


----------



## ken643

I'm thinking about selling or trading in my 2011 Ford diesel. I don't use it for work just a daily driver. Diesel fuel is at town away as apposed to gas. Oil changes cost more. Just had several services performed including fuel filters at $100 bucks a filter . Oil changes around $200. I put anti gel additives in on these Super cold days. It's just a lot of expenses for a Dailey driver. And as pointed out diesel fuel costs more. And to boot the mileage is not all thst much better than the gas engine from what i have read. Just ranting this recent service bill irked me.


----------



## fendt716

your plowing the post office at 191 so go east on 22 in to phillipsburg on road is 3.85 anywhere. off road last friday was 3.35 this is about a 10 mins. ride from 191. the dot funding bill added .12 to each gal. of diesel on jan 1. we buy very little fuel in pa. also gas is .40 to .50 cheaper n.j. and they pump your fuel for you and some even wash your windows for you.


----------



## MatthewG

fendt716;1741673 said:


> your plowing the post office at 191 so go east on 22 in to phillipsburg on road is 3.85 anywhere. off road last friday was 3.35 this is about a 10 mins. ride from 191. the dot funding bill added .12 to each gal. of diesel on jan 1. we buy very little fuel in pa. also gas is .40 to .50 cheaper n.j. and they pump your fuel for you and some even wash your windows for you.


$3.85 is a current price? Its more like a 20 minute ride with the bridge construction each way, but its something to consider

Is there local off road available?


----------



## fendt716

fill tonight current price is 3.96 off road at same place is 3.82 they only take state tax off. cheaper off road is 10 minutes north of town. no bridge lane closing to mar. 15 then hell starts.


----------



## fendt716

regular gas same place 3.08


----------



## mike6256

Saddle up!!! Its gunna be a long week for us.


----------



## pdreibels

Whooooo doggies!


----------



## BlueRam2500

ken643;1741409 said:


> I'm thinking about selling or trading in my 2011 Ford diesel. I don't use it for work just a daily driver. Diesel fuel is at town away as apposed to gas. Oil changes cost more. Just had several services performed including fuel filters at $100 bucks a filter . Oil changes around $200. I put anti gel additives in on these Super cold days. It's just a lot of expenses for a Dailey driver. And as pointed out diesel fuel costs more. And to boot the mileage is not all thst much better than the gas engine from what i have read. Just ranting this recent service bill irked me.


That sucks to hear Ken, but I don't blame you. At $3.99, it sucks to have the diesel. Mine is my daily also, but I put 25k miles on a year so the longevity is why I own one. What would you trade it in for?


----------



## MatthewG

Certainly will be a tough week on both men and machines

I will upload the videos next week when I have some free time

We got 8" last night


----------



## BlueRam2500

Us too man. It was a PITA plowing this stuff today. Great pics as always Matthew.


----------



## MatthewG

A mixture of pictures from the last week or the last three storms.

Never in my life did I plow three times in one week.

1 Got the big guy out to scrape ice
2 curb to curb baby
3 Tore the wheel right off the machine (snapped all 8 lugs)
4 Protecting the little salt I have left from theft
5 Last nights pose

Problem, no salt anywhere for sale at all, called for an hour today, everyone is on their own, this week will suck, again


----------



## 90plow

Looks good buddy!


----------



## PSI Services

how did you manage to break all 8 lugs on your skid ?!


----------



## MatthewG

PSI Services;1754347 said:


> how did you manage to break all 8 lugs on your skid ?!


No idea, but I was working on dry pavement for 3 hours, skidding left and right moving piles, my tires are foam filled and weigh 500 lbs a piece so that probably did them in. It also destroyed the rim as it ob longed all the lug holes


----------



## MatthewG

580SL pushing snow


----------



## V_Scapes

That backhoe is deadly. do you have summer work for it?


----------



## mike6256

Damn dude its just not ending for us..... Hope all goes better this storm. Its gunna make us work for our $$$$


----------



## MR. Elite

That absolutely is BS That U/we have 2 go out of our way more than usual, jus 2 protect and save our salt from scums that want it 4 free!! Im digging all the pics tho!!


----------



## MatthewG

Unrelenting last 2 days, 19" or so with 2-4 coming in tonight/tomorrow.

We are all tired as hell, here are a few pictures


----------



## alldayrj

Its been nuts. Where did the ctl come from


----------



## MatthewG

alldayrj;1758730 said:


> Its been nuts. Where did the ctl come from


Got it for a week to Demo, but the tracks suck, probably going with a 326D or E


----------



## ford550

Nice pics. It sure has been unrelenting. We were still hauling snow last night. 40 tri-axles.

Track machines will crush a wheeled machine any day, as long as you have the right tracks. Those kind of tracks suck for snow. When I had my cat CTL it had the ASV tracks on them (parallel bars). Unstoppable!!! Off the top of my head I know there are aftermarket snow tracks for those JD's, go here

http://www.tracksandtires.com/machines/tracks/ctl-tracks/?gclid=CPjl0pum2bwCFSbxOgodlioAtA


----------



## havenlax18

Why isn't anyone running your dump in the video? Like the tank I just got myself a tractor supply one.


----------



## MatthewG

havenlax18;1765140 said:


> Why isn't anyone running your dump in the video? Like the tank I just got myself a tractor supply one.


We dont use it every storm, its a back up for spreading or when the snow is heavy


----------



## MatthewG

Here is another, snow was so heavy it pushed the truck sideways a tad bit


----------



## mike6256

Looks like more video's will be available Sunday-Tuesday  Just keeps a comin


----------



## Aura Lawns

How are you liking the XLS? I am researching different plows, however I don't know if I will use it every year. Does it require more maintenance than a straight blade? Would you recommend it?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## MatthewG

Aura Lawns;1773616 said:


> How are you liking the XLS? I am researching different plows, however I don't know if I will use it every year. Does it require more maintenance than a straight blade? Would you recommend it?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


I like the XLS very much, its very productive, especially when cleaning up spill off and "carrying" snow around curves. Even a v plow in scoop cannot move snow like the XLS.

Yes more moving parts, but zero maintenance during season. I just spray plenty of fluid film in the slide chambers and on wear parts. No issues with it ever. I highly recommended over a straight blade.


----------



## MatthewG

mike6256;1773053 said:


> Looks like more video's will be available Sunday-Tuesday  Just keeps a comin


Yup, Im filling my tank with off road tomorrow, looks like 6"-16" again. The part that sucks is that is so long, Sunday night through Tuesday morning. Chirst, couldn't we just get pounded for 6-10 hours straight instead of these marathon snows

I might have a new machine for the snow, if my pockets are deep enough


----------



## pdreibels

MatthewG;1773698 said:


> Yup, Im filling my tank with off road tomorrow, looks like 6"-16" again. The part that sucks is that is so long, Sunday night through Tuesday morning. Chirst, couldn't we just get pounded for 6-10 hours straight instead of these marathon snows
> 
> Forecast models are showing 15"-18". We're in the bullseye again!


----------



## mike6256

MatthewG;1773698 said:


> Yup, Im filling my tank with off road tomorrow, looks like 6"-16" again. The part that sucks is that is so long, Sunday night through Tuesday morning. Chirst, couldn't we just get pounded for 6-10 hours straight instead of these marathon snows
> 
> I might have a new machine for the snow, if my pockets are deep enough


I hear ya. Looks like they are backing off some now with amounts and duration of the storm.
New machine Thumbs Up always cool!!


----------



## Aura Lawns

What about the XLS vs. a V Plow? 

Thanks so Much!

:usflag:


----------



## MatthewG

Running out out chances for pictures and videos, here is one spreading salt


----------



## ByDesign

MatthewG;1785449 said:


> Running out out chances for pictures and videos, here is one spreading salt


Video is set to private.


----------



## MatthewG

ByDesign;1785593 said:


> Video is set to private.


Should be good now, it didnt publish for some reason


----------



## grandview

You Erie Pa guys are in the lead this year for the Golden snowball award.


----------



## BC Handyman

grandview;1785809 said:


> You Erie Pa guys are in the lead this year for the Golden snowball award.


whats the prize?......More snow:laughing:


----------



## grandview

BC Handyman;1785840 said:


> whats the prize?......More snow:laughing:


A trip to BC!


----------



## fatheadon1

awesome videos love the sound of the 6.0 grunt, how has the 6.0 treated you? Mine has over 200 flawless hours plowing and salting this seasonpayup


----------



## MatthewG

fatheadon1;1785853 said:


> awesome videos love the sound of the 6.0 grunt, how has the 6.0 treated you? Mine has over 200 flawless hours plowing and salting this seasonpayup


The truck has amazed me for how I hammered on it. NO problems at all

I notice it "shutters" for the first 5' when I throw it in reverse when loaded in 2wd or 4wd.

Also have a stiction issue in the injectors which has been horrible unless its plugged in

I'll fix it up this summer and run it again next year.

I do need a new bed due to wheel well rust and me backing into a pole


----------



## fatheadon1

MatthewG;1785859 said:


> The truck has amazed me for how I hammered on it. NO problems at all
> 
> I notice it "shutters" for the first 5' when I throw it in reverse when loaded in 2wd or 4wd.
> 
> Also have a stiction issue in the injectors which has been horrible unless its plugged in
> 
> I'll fix it up this summer and run it again next year.
> 
> I do need a new bed due to wheel well rust and me backing into a pole


i think the shutter is more from low battery voltage do to running the plow and salter more then load because the trans is electronically contorled low voltage means slower shifts. This is just my theory when i watch voltage on my scangauge it gets low when running everyting. My truck has 160000 miles on it and mine does the same, so did my 2011 when i had the salter and wideout on that.

what kinda oil are you running? revx? fuel conditioner?


----------



## MatthewG

fatheadon1;1785890 said:


> i think the shutter is more from low battery voltage do to running the plow and salter more then load because the trans is electronically contorled low voltage means slower shifts. This is just my theory when i watch voltage on my scangauge it gets low when running everyting. My truck has 160000 miles on it and mine does the same, so did my 2011 when i had the salter and wideout on that.
> 
> what kinda oil are you running? revx? fuel conditioner?


I ran RevX in the last oil change of regular Shell Rotella - didnt help with 5,000 miles on that oil change. I always run XDP or Power Service fuel additive

This oil change I switched to the Rotella T6, only have 2500 on this one, time will tell if this oil helps, or if I will be tearing into the injectors to sand the spool valves.


----------



## fatheadon1

MatthewG;1785897 said:


> I ran RevX in the last oil change of regular Shell Rotella - didnt help with 5,000 miles on that oil change. I always run XDP or Power Service fuel additive
> 
> This oil change I switched to the Rotella T6, only have 2500 on this one, time will tell if this oil helps, or if I will be tearing into the injectors to sand the spool valves.


yea sounds like then may need a little tlc the drivers side is cake the other side not so much. my buddy works for a town dot and is crazy how t6 and revx will clean up sticking injectors. I found  to be liquid gold for the 6.0 my trucks stars better not pluged in with that then pluged in with power services


----------



## MatthewG

Here are two short videos, lots of small excavation and landscape projects going on.


----------

